# VA people



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Any Va people up in here? Lookin for some other nissan drivers, here in VA to talk to.

Aim = Brn2thug

Yahoo = hotnissandriver


----------



## timsyellowspecv (Aug 20, 2003)

where in va are you, i'm located in portsmouth, virginia, i own a 2004 yellow se-r spec v, and frequent all the saturday nite car hangouts


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Portsmouth Va? hmmm never heard of it, do you know where Roanoke/Blacksburg/Christiansburg Virginia is? ever heard of them? i'm like south of those... but i'm not sure where portsmouth is.


----------



## timsyellowspecv (Aug 20, 2003)

it's in the area of norfolk/virginia beach/newport news/hampton, quite a bit away from you....


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Hey thats cool man, glad to hear from VA people. Yeah your a good ways away from me, but I have family in the DC area.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Im right in the middle of you two in charlottesville. I have a 1998 Sentra GXE


----------



## babyrou (Apr 29, 2003)

EVERYONE FROM VA COME ON OUT TO THE RICHMOND CONVENTION CENTER ON OCT. 25 FROM 4-11 TO TUNER EXPO. HOT HOT IMPORT SHOW! NEED INFO? CONTACT ME ON AIM NAUGHTYNAUGHTI OR XKHMEREXOTICAX !


----------



## Rafael (Oct 5, 2003)

WUSSUP VA. BEACH, VA. IN THE HOUSE. ACTUALLY I'M FAIRLY NEW TO THE AREA. I'M ORIGINALLY FROM ORLANDO, FL. I'M IN THE MILITARY (NAVY) AND I DON'T KNOW OF ANY SPOTS OUT HERE YET. SOMEBODY HOLLA AT ME AS FAR AS ANY HOT SPOTS. I OWN A 99 SENTRA S-L. NO MODS YET, BUT SOON VERY SOON. I JUST BOUGHT THE CAR THREE MONTH'S AGO. HOLLA!!

RAFAEL


----------



## timsyellowspecv (Aug 20, 2003)

wasaaap rafael!!!! i'm in portsmouth!! i havec a 04 spec v, the hangout spots are dead since we had a racing mishap and someone was killed and a few people hurt, i was at bill's market on va bch blvd and they had 99 sentra indigo guages for $69, ttheres a lot of shows at virginia motorsports park like nopi and battle of the imports, check out the track's website at www.virginiamotorsportspk.com. i know of some people around here hangin out at victory crossing on saturday nites after 10pm, i'm not sure of any other spots...holla


----------



## Rafael (Oct 5, 2003)

wussup tim thanks for the responce. right now i'm preparing to move again so it'll be a couple of weeks before i really check ou any spots out here. but i do appreciate you letting me know. what about shop's around this area? i'm out by the beach actually about 1/2 mile from the water. i'd appreciate any info on that. Thanks bro!

rafael


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

babyrou said:


> *EVERYONE FROM VA COME ON OUT TO THE RICHMOND CONVENTION CENTER ON OCT. 25 FROM 4-11 TO TUNER EXPO. HOT HOT IMPORT SHOW! NEED INFO? CONTACT ME ON AIM NAUGHTYNAUGHTI OR XKHMEREXOTICAX ! *


 I'll be there with my crew showing our rides....we're going to drive like 7 hurs to VA....


----------



## 1983nissan4x4 (Oct 8, 2003)

hey all chesapeake va here ..keep drivin those nissans


----------



## timsyellowspecv (Aug 20, 2003)

wassaaap 19834x4!!! what part of chesapeake?? i'm in portsmouth near western branch....you hangin out saturday nite??


----------



## timsyellowspecv (Aug 20, 2003)

rafeal, not too many shops worth talking about since you can get the prices cheaper over the net, but you can check out millenium motorsports, they know what they're doin if you need installs


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

I am also in Charlottesville VA


----------



## Rafael (Oct 5, 2003)

tim again thanks for the info on install's around here. i'll get back with ya later!

rafael


----------



## Boostin_S12 (Aug 25, 2002)

Whats up Tim? its Jeff.....(RatedV)........Virginia beach here....


----------



## Rafael (Oct 5, 2003)

SUP JEFF, WHERE R U AT IN VA. BEACH? I'M OFF BIRDNECK RD. AND GENERAL BOOTH


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

soon to be VA beach


----------



## timsyellowspecv (Aug 20, 2003)

all these spec v s around the 757 should turn out some nice meets, check out the one for november here on the 16th (i think) at Jeff's place , i'll be there..............it'd be cool to meet you guys....


----------



## jdm.se-r (Jul 22, 2003)

*anyone in lynchburg*

what up VA peeps, im in lynchburg, bout an hour south of charlottsville, anyone interested for roanoke/cville/lynchburg meet? not too many sr20s runnin around lynchburg...hit me up


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

I would be up for that....I dont have a sentra though....are you talking about all nissans or just sentras


----------



## Boostin_S12 (Aug 25, 2002)

www.shiftva.com

Please check it out if your lookin for loacal VA Nissan owners....


----------



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

Yo, I'm from Newport News here. I'm pretty new tot he forums and I haven't done anything to my car yet because I'm a punkass kid with no job ;D

Hopefully, I'll learn a thing or two from these forums and you people.


----------



## SR20DEviant (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey, what's good everybody? I'm in the peninsula area too, in Williamsburg. I drive a black B13 SE-R with a JDM motor some bolt ons.


----------



## 200sxey (Nov 23, 2003)

Hey, I'm up north in the Herndon/Reston area. I just picked up a '97 and it's pure stock right now 

However... my intake should be here wednesday! :cheers:


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

RICHMOND MEET trying to get as many people as possible friday dec 5th at 6 pm short pump town center if any other directions are needed let me know ill get them all for yall

i-64 short pump exit go through 4 lights then itll be on your right

im outta richmond in a week or 2 i hope everyone meets up 

jeff


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

nxchef said:


> RICHMOND MEET trying to get as many people as possible friday dec 5th at 6 pm short pump town center if any other directions are needed let me know ill get them all for yall
> 
> i-64 short pump exit go through 4 lights then itll be on your right
> 
> ...


this never happened, owell, anyways, theres quite a few in richmond, hopefully i cant get us all together and then roll to anuther VA hotspot. get a locality meets locality nissan meet goin. then we'll all storm the streets LOL conquer all states ONE BY ONE 
lata
J


----------



## vaser (Jan 15, 2004)

hey all im in charlottesville also!!
91 sentra ser hit me up :cheers:


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

vaser said:


> hey all im in charlottesville also!!
> 91 sentra ser hit me up :cheers:


Hey whats up...I am in charlottesville too...I have a blue maxima....have you done anything to your ser?


----------



## vaser (Jan 15, 2004)

cardana24 said:


> Hey whats up...I am in charlottesville too...I have a blue maxima....have you done anything to your ser?


give about a week or two and ask me..... in the works :thumbup:


----------



## ctech1180 (Jan 25, 2004)

I think I'm in the middle of everyone. This little nowhere town of crewe. About 60m southwest of Richmond. Somebody's bound to have heard of Amelia, just past that. I would love to meet somewhere. I would travel anywhere in Richmond, Cville, or Lynchburg or anywhere in-between.


----------



## vaser (Jan 15, 2004)

*ctech i know where amelia is*



ctech1180 said:


> I think I'm in the middle of everyone. This little nowhere town of crewe. About 60m southwest of Richmond. Somebody's bound to have heard of Amelia, just past that. I would love to meet somewhere. I would travel anywhere in Richmond, Cville, or Lynchburg or anywhere in-between.


i know where your a t but the weather is absolute hell right now though.  
btw: i just got my gtir shipped to my house it is def. sweeeeeetttt!! :thumbup:


----------



## ctech1180 (Jan 25, 2004)

vaser, that is sweet, does it have any mods yet? hope i get to see it sometime. where r u located?


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

ctech1180 said:


> vaser, that is sweet, does it have any mods yet? hope i get to see it sometime. where r u located?


I know where you are I went to school in farmville....I live in charlottesville now


----------



## vaser (Jan 15, 2004)

ctech1180 said:


> vaser, that is sweet, does it have any mods yet? hope i get to see it sometime. where r u located?


ctech im right in the heart of charlottesville


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey I'm in VA, in the Bristol area!!! No one is close to me I dont' think... :thumbup:


----------



## joehotrod (Feb 14, 2004)

im in alexandria va. 15 min outside dc


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm Here In Newport News (aka- Badnews) Va.


----------



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

hey apophis ever seen that yellow b14 with the CF hood and R33 or R34 front?


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2004)

harris0n said:


> hey apophis ever seen that yellow b14 with the CF hood and R33 or R34 front?


YEAH I BELIEVE SO.....WHY? IS THAT YOU? BUT THEN AGAIN I WORK AT HALL NISSAN....SO MANY NISSAN'S TO REMEMBER.

JUSTIN


----------



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

nah i just saw it chillin on menchville road for like a week.. havent really seen many modded b14s around here and was wonderin whos that was


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm in Glen Allen,Va.Soon I'll have a Skyline...I found this place where you can get an R32 GTR for under 8 thousand dollars.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2004)

Smoke said:


> I'm in Glen Allen,Va.Soon I'll have a Skyline...I found this place where you can get an R32 GTR for under 8 thousand dollars.



GOTTA GIVE ME THE SITE.....PLEAAAAASE!!!!


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

you sure? Cause it was all modified up, with a lil bit like stock body kit, a new 400hp engine, with a boost controller....


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2004)

Smoke said:


> you sure? Cause it was all modified up, with a lil bit like stock body kit, a new 400hp engine, with a boost controller....



HEY EITHER I GET THAT OR I GET THIS 240SX THAT IS GONNA BE SITTING HERE AT MY DEALERSHIP SOON. IF YOU WANNA GIVE THE SITE TO ME THAT'S COOL OR IF NOT NO BIG DEAL.

APOPHIS


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

I will once they restock thier good cars....They had a sale, and they Skylines and all were gone in no time....Although most were replicas....Here's a cheap Skyline for ya on ebay:
Cheap ebay Skyline


----------



## Dumblondeguy (Mar 5, 2004)

Representin' C-field, Va... lot o modded hondas here but my 96 gxe suits me fine, soon to be replaced by a 96 200sx SE. cant wait to get my new baby :cheers:


----------



## NYSTYLEZ78 (Mar 7, 2004)

Newport News Here Just Moved Here I Am Very New To The Area I Have A 97 Sentra Without Any Mods Yet I Am Just Waiting For The Right Place To Get Them Put On I Have Everything I Just Need Help


----------



## shisso (May 2, 2004)

*91 nissan sentra SR20DET for sale*

if youre interested pls email me back.. would be glad to answer any questions...im in the virginia beach area...


----------



## NOPIMAN (May 8, 2004)

[QUOTE='98200SXse]Any Va people up in here? Lookin for some other nissan drivers, here in VA to talk to.

Aim = Brn2thug

Yahoo = hotnissandriver[/QUOTE]

NOPI LOVES VA :thumbup:


----------



## CncrSux (May 13, 2004)

*The 'Burg' here...*

I'm in Frednexburg, VA. Import scene here is pretty lame. I'd love get down to Richmond or VA beach to see some real cars. Man the Hondas here are lame and the freak after gettin smoked by a "Sentra".


----------



## cgnizmo (Apr 3, 2004)

va beach here


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Sold my old 240 and got this jewel :thumbup:


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

*its back on!*

bringin threads from the dead one at a time ! 

Mechanicsville in the buildin'


----------

